
Debunking Porn Addiction - JackPoach
http://www.complex.com/life/2016/05/debunking-porn-addiction/
======
drdeca
This seems to be too quick to dismiss the problems people have self reported.

In addition, the idea that there is no such thing as sexual immorality is one
that I strongly disagree with.

